# Pestilence The Smoldering Reaper DC motor HELP



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)

So I bought Pestilence the Smoldering reaper life size animatronic. Good lord the motor is loud! Well today it quit working so I opened up the geat box and the motor went bad. My question is I need a high torque DC motor but im not sure on the power or where to find a replacement. The AC-DC adapter on him is 6 volts. I bought one of those dpinning prop motors because it was 6 volts but it didnt have enough torque even though the package says holds props up to 6 pounds. I didnt think pestilence head weighed over 5. Any suggestions guys on how ro get this monster up and running again? Hes kinda boring with no head turning


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Looks like a job for a wiper motor. It may draw more current than the adapter he came with can put out, so you may need to run it from a separate power supply and just use the 6v adapter for the lights and whatever else it does. Pictures of his guts including the original motor may give some other insight into what may work. 
Good Luck!


----------



## dstading (Aug 6, 2014)

Although it would mean a separate AC source (not too hard to deal with), I'd go with a deer motor or the like. A wiper motor would likely run too fast even on the 5VDC slow setting and may be too heavy for the Reaper's frame to support. Yes, pics would help.


----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)

20140906_233642_zps883cc2e7.jpg Photo by JerryMorse | Photobucket

20140906_233654_zps34136b69.jpg Photo by JerryMorse | Photobucket

Ok so the top picture is the armature as you can see I found one of those spinning prop motors but it slips and only sometomes makes the head turn.

The picture on the bottom is the crappy motor still wired to the reaper that came with it. This kotor was inside a gear box with lots of gears and its NOISY


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's a motor that may work if you can adapt the crank to it from Electronic Goldmine
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.com/prodinfo.asp?number=G17949 
It says it's high torque and has a good voltage range, but it may depend on whether the RPM at 5 or 6volts is acceptable.

Here's a good writeup about motors that I've found
http://scarytinkerlabs.blogspot.com/

Can you give an estimate of the RPM of the original gearmotor?


----------



## Fiyero88 (Aug 28, 2014)

I think the rpm was 6 rpm however the motor was spinning at thousands but slowed down with a gear box


----------



## DarkOne (Oct 16, 2012)

You may want to look on ebay for "blend door motor" or "blend door actuator" They start at about $16 shipped up to "What?" or go to a junkyard and pull a few out of some cars. Some are accessible through the glove box. Maybe someone else can weigh in on which cars have the best motors for animation?


----------

